# Whistling?



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

So Hannah has started this "new" thing tonight... and by new, I mean that I haven't heard her do it before. It basically sounds like a little whistle while she is sniffing. The first time I heard it was when I was feeding her mealies and she was sniffing to find them on the counter. So I thought it might mean that she was happy. But then she did it again a bit later, just while she was sitting on me, and kinda sniffing around at me. She has never done this before and I have had her for over a month.

I've read that it means they are happy or content, but I also read that it means that they have water in their nose, or can be a sign of a respiratory infection. I did give her a little foot bath tonight to clean off the poop, but I didn't think that she had gotten any water on her face or in her nose. Also, it doesn't happen while she is breathing, just when she is like heavily sniffing.

Any advice on what it could be? My hamster just died unexpectedly on Sunday, so I have been kinda hyper-vigilante about Hannah and any possible illness she may have (even though they were never in the same room together). Just call me paranoid...


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Hilde does that frequently, and seemingly for different reasons. She does it when she's excited, whether that means she smells something yummy, or found an interesting toy, but I have also heard her do it when she seemed to be a little agitated. I think it's a normal hedgehog noise that they use for a variety of situations.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy whiffles when he pauses wheeling, when he eats, when he drinks, and when hes happy exploring. He whiffles for anything really lol. Its quite cute.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

My hedgie does it when she knows she's getting mealworms, or when she wants to show off on her wheel.. or when she gets her tummy rubbed, or is just happy in general


----------

